# constant squaking



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as most of you no i i have had 3 common grey tiels rehomed with me due to a dumd law in london anyway ever since they have been here it is like the 2 males won,t stop squaking morning afternoon night the three have been together from the day my friend bought them if i seperate them it gets louder but if i put them in a dark room they shut right up i tried putting them in with my other tiels and my other tiels attack them so that is out of the question any tips


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Earplugs!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

or turn my hearing aids off


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, that should do it!! LOL.

Seriously though, I really don't know what you can do. I know when I leave the room my two start squawking for me and they go on for ages.


----------

